

How to get away from cookie and ad - mnadkvlb

Today i was searching on the web about wireless headphones, and suddenly i received an email about deals on wireless headphones on outlook email (outlook.com). I did not share this email with any vendor. The only possibility is that my email provider (outlook.com) is getting info about my browsing from the browser chrome or my chrome browser knows about my email and is selling my email and browsing history.<p>The other day i was talking to a friend on facebook chat about his new profession about diamonds. I am sure i did not even type any search for it and within 10 minutes i received an email from amazon (i have an amazon account) about diamond necklace discounts, which is freaking horrible. I mean facebook is sharing all my chat with a vendor. Or more generally i can say if i am talking about business on the internet anyone can snoop on my conversation (now i dont care about govt. snooping, but if some ecommerce site can get access to my chats thats so horrible for privacy and trade and almost everything.=<p>How can i get rid of this. Is it a good idea to use a browser specifically for email and facebook and doing everything else on the other browsers assuming the cookies are not shared between browsers and there will be no way hopefully these email providers or search providers can sell my private chats.
======
mknits
Use separate browsers for gmail, fb etc.

Use Firefox, install these extensions: AdBlock Edge, Ghostery, DuckDuckGo,
Cryptocat, HTTPS Everywhere and Self-destructing cookies.

~~~
mnadkvlb
Thanks for the help mate.

